# GT cyclocross bike



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

Sence GT does not make a CX bike anymore. (except for Todd Wells) And I cant fine an old ZRX. I'm thinking about the converting a 2007 Legato 2.0. It has a Kinnessis 6061 Superlite Butted Tubed frame witch is set up with mini V brakes. And a Kinessis Carbon fork with V brakes. I think I could change the stem and bars, the shifters, and get some cx tires and I would be good to go. Then later on I could build on this platform. Let me know some in put on this. Here is a photo of the Legato 2.0. Retail 950.00. Also, if I ride a size 56 frame now do I need the same size or should I go one size smaller?
Thanks


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

for $950.00 you could probably get a pretty decent cyclocross specific bike. Why do you want to try and convert that to cross style bike? Because it is a GT?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

bicyclenerd said:


> for $950.00 you could probably get a pretty decent cyclocross specific bike. Why do you want to try and convert that to cross style bike? Because it is a GT?


Exactly my thought. That's a lot of modifications for not apparent up-side.


----------



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea, I'm a GT guy. Trying to kept it in the family. I would like to find a Old ZRX in good shape. But I do see alot on e-bay. So, Will see Thanks


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

TT cable routing is lousy for shouldering. Tire clearance? Just because it has mini Vs doesn't mean it is meant for non-paved riding. I'd be especially wary of that fork.

By the time you bought a new stem, bars, tires etc. you could have taken your pick of several better suited bikes for the same money.

Loyalty to the GT brand at his point is a little puzzling at that.


----------



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

*Gt Cx*

Hey, I know, your right. Its just all my other bikes are GT. But I am also Looking at the Kona Jake The Snake Bike. I see Alot of these on E-Bay. Also The Ridley, is it Cross Bow? Its just with any new bike I will need to change the bar anyway because I like the wide bars. I also would change the pedals to Crank Bro's. Will see. I think I'm going to borrow my friends bike and race it just to get a feel for it. 
Thanks


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

holy crap dude
couldn't you pick a better brand to be loyal to
GT's are right there with Schwinn at the bottom of the bike snob totem pole


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Get a real cross bike for that kinda $, paint it and throw some GT stickers on it. That's what Wells does, so you will still stay brand loyal in the way that their racers are brand loyal and you will have a real cross bike.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Interestingly, Todd's cross bike also has cables routed along the left underside of the top tube !?!? Go figure. I believe it's a 3-D custom frame. I was always surprised to see that detail. Of course, he could probably race a road or Mt. bike and still do quite well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*contact 3-D racing*

and have him dupe on of Wells bikes (former) for ya in Scandium. Have him do it in GT Livery, when he asks why, tell him yer a freak


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Hasn't GT gone bankrupt and been purchased by some other entitiy since they made that cross bike? I remember those bikes, they had some elegant features but seemed a little heavy if memory serves.

I think that bike you are looking at might be more of a bike path kind of comfort machine for the missus rather than a cross bike, I'd keep shopping.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I wonder whether bike has enough clearance for cross tyres?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

iliketoridebikes said:


> holy crap dude
> couldn't you pick a better brand to be loyal to
> GT's are right there with Schwinn at the bottom of the bike snob totem pole


booo!! boooo!!! they might be living off low hanging fruit now, following their bankruptcy and restructuring, but they used to make some great bikes. I don't think I've ever ridden a stiffer framed track bike than a GT and the I-Drive was revolutionary when it came out. I never owned a zaskar but saw lots of races won on them, and their lobo DH bikes were to die or kill for. lots of good reasons to show GT the love.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes GT went under*



jroden said:


> Hasn't GT gone bankrupt and been purchased by some other entitiy since they made that cross bike? I remember those bikes, they had some elegant features but seemed a little heavy if memory serves.
> 
> I think that bike you are looking at might be more of a bike path kind of comfort machine for the missus rather than a cross bike, I'd keep shopping.


and I think is owned by the folks who own Schwinn.

but here ya go

http://vancouver.craigslist.org/bik/230674813.html

http://www.sunbikeshop.com/GT/GTRoadZRX.htm


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Have a never raced (pit bike) GT with carbon Winwood here (55 cm?) will let go for little.
Sorry for the spam. I don,t care if I sell or not, nice stiff frame.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

blackhat said:


> I never owned a zaskar but saw lots of races won on them


didn't Alison Dunlap win a XC world championship on one?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> didn't Alison Dunlap win a XC world championship on one?


yeah, 2001. <br><img src="https://mtbike.mountainzone.com/2001/story/photos/worlds_dunlap.jpg"


----------



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

*GT Cross Bike*

All I have ever rode is GT. Then sponsored me back in the day when I raced BMX. And then I stanted riding mountain bikes GT is what I went for. So now I have a 2001 GT I-Drive Team, a 2006 GT GTR SERIES 1.0 road bike, and a 2005 GT Zaskar Expert converted in to a single speed. So like I said I was just trying to keep it in the family. 
I kinda though Todds bikes were made by some one alse. 3D bikes is an option. I will have to check the price. I think I will check with Singlering about his bike. Or I might just with a Kona Jake The Snake And hide a GT stickes somewhere on it just to make me feel good. 
Thanks

Singlering, if you are out there shoot me a photo of the bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and don't forget*



blackhat said:


> yeah, 2001. <br><img src="https://mtbike.mountainzone.com/2001/story/photos/worlds_dunlap.jpg"



the Belgian Lotto team 'Andrei Tcmil bro'

rode GT's as well


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> the Belgian Lotto team 'Andrei Tcmil bro'
> 
> rode GT's as well


wait there's more! as long as Im hijacking this thread into a GT tribute, here's marty nothstein aboard a GT, though I think this GT might have been made by Yamaguchi.<br><img src="https://www.grahamwatson.com/2000/other/images/track/image13.jpg">


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

blackhat said:


> wait there's more! as long as Im hijacking this thread into a GT tribute, here's marty nothstein aboard a GT, though I think this GT might have been made by Yamaguchi.


Many "GT" bikes made for elite riders were re-badged (many of the Lotto bikes and most of the track bikes). 

GT spent too much on R&D, and made things unnecessarily complex. Their was nothing wrong with their bikes, I used to sell quite a few of them, but they were heavy and on the pricey side relative to other large brands.


----------



## rusty_ss (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a GT ZRX from about 2001. It is an awsome bike. I have upgraded a few things on it and run midge bars now but but the frame is awsome. A little on the stiff side tho.

Get a Jake for now and wait till you see a nice ZRX frame for sale and grab that.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/237815095.html


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I remember*



euro-trash said:


> Many "GT" bikes made for elite riders were re-badged (many of the Lotto bikes and most of the track bikes).
> 
> GT spent too much on R&D, and made things unnecessarily complex. Their was nothing wrong with their bikes, I used to sell quite a few of them, but they were heavy and on the pricey side relative to other large brands.


when Lotto lost it's sponsorship and GT stepped in at the last minute and the guys up at the custom factory (LA area Pin Pong Paddles) were working around the clock to get 3 road and 1 TT bike done per rider, I think there was even an article about it. Possibly later issues were 'custom' but I had a friend up there in that era and he said their 'works' factory mae the first round


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> when Lotto lost it's sponsorship and GT stepped in at the last minute and the guys up at the custom factory (LA area Pin Pong Paddles) were working around the clock to get 3 road and 1 TT bike done per rider, I think there was even an article about it. Possibly later issues were 'custom' but I had a friend up there in that era and he said their 'works' factory mae the first round


santa anna wasn't it? their late 90's early 2k domestic built frames all had a ping pong paddle sticker on the seat tube. they did the reynolds/true temper track frames too I think.


----------



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for your help and offers. But I found my a GT ZRX in ment condition. Well my brother did. I made the purchase and its at my brothers house. Just need to make the 11 hour drive to get it. I will post photo I get it.


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2001 GT ZRX CycloCross bike in good shape and low mileage, what is a reasonable price to pay?


----------



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

The current GT is not the old GT. GT is part of Pacific Cycle, owned by the holding company, Dorel. Pacific Cycle holds the following brands: Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, Dyno, Murray, Roadmaster and InStep jogging stroller/trailers. In general, these are mass-market brands commonly found at Wal-Mart, ToysRUs, Target, etc....

GT made some great bikes in the 90s, most notably the hand-made frames coming out of Longmont, CO. Now???


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

But it isn't a real GT unless the seatstays run up to the top tube. Like on my old Backwoods with a Girvin fork. 

Ron


----------



## xcproracer (Nov 14, 2006)

*GT ZRX Cross Bike*



RoadLoad said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 2001 GT ZRX CycloCross bike in good shape and low mileage, what is a reasonable price to pay?


I gave an Even 300.00 bucks and It was (is) in ment condition with new Mavic Cosmic rims and Hutchinson cross tires. I'm real Happy with it. I have Up graded the some stuff but it is a sweet bike. I will be racing it this year. Cant wait, Never raced cross before.


----------



## Jakob (Mar 29, 2002)

*eBay*

I'd buy this if it fits:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-GT-Edge-Cy...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

when did you race for GT?


----------

